# Vetasses: Single reference letter for multiple positions



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Dear Experts and members,

I am in the process of completing formalities for VETASSES assessment for ANZSCO 222311 Financial Investment Adviser. I’d really appreciate if expert members of this forum could address my query given my work experience below:

*1	10 months	Junior Analyst Research – CIBG
2	2 year 8 months	Senior Officer - Economy and Industry Research – CIBG
3	6 months	Relationship Manager – CIBG
4 years* 

The positions above are all at same bank within Corporate & Investment Banking division.

I joined the bank as Junior Analyst and then subsequently the position title and department name was changed to Senior Associate – Economy and Industry Research. Initially, the salary slips do not really provide adequate information on title and department, but much later the department Economy and Industry Research is mentioned. I don’t have any transfer orders/change in titles for this job title. Subsequently I was transferred to job#3 – RM CIBG. I have the correct salary slips and transfer order for this title. The experience letter from this bank only mention the last position held while joining letter mention the first position.

To keep things simple and avoid multiple documents keeping in mind that roles and responsibilities are more or less similar, I am thinking of arranging a single reference letter from a supervisor in the bank mentioning the last role (or whether I should also mention the previous roles) along with same roles and responsibilities throughout.

For instance, the language may be as follows:

_This is to certify that the person has been employed us from period x to y. The last position held by this person is RM- CIBG. During the period, he was required to serve a minimum of x hours per week

Key job responsibilities during the tenor are:
1.
2._

*Expert members are requested to provide their valuable opinion on above.* I assume that if a reference letter from employer is arranged, there is no requirement of a Statutory Declaration.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

I held 3 different positions with my current employer, and 2 different positions with a past employer. I merged all the positions in a single statement from each employer and mentioned all the tasks and duties performed, along with other details like salary, work hours, etc. Already got a positive assessment on these. 

Having said so, only the employer's statements were merged. Each of these positions were separately mentioned as distinct employments, along with separate supporting documents. 

Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

1337 said:


> Dear Experts and members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, if you have a reference letter you dont need a statutory declaration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I held 3 different positions with my current employer, and 2 different positions with a past employer. I merged all the positions in a single statement from each employer and mentioned all the tasks and duties performed, along with other details like salary, work hours, etc. Already got a positive assessment on these.
> 
> Having said so, only the employer's statements were merged. Each of these positions were separately mentioned as distinct employments, along with separate supporting documents.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your valuable advice, Parth. Thanks

Since obtaining such a letter from HR at this bank is too cumbersome and lengthy, I have spoken to supervisors/seniors at relevant departments for reference letters. Since there are at least two different referrals, I may have to have two letters issued from this same institution as one supervisor may not sign off for work at other department. 

*Another option, like you suggested, is to have a single letter signed jointly by two supervisors? *

*Also, my migration advisor says the JD on reference letter should just be a rephrase of JD required for selected occupation. I do not find this convincing. Shouldn't it just be highlight the roles and responsibility closely associated with required JD? *


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

1337 said:


> Appreciate your valuable advice, Parth. Thanks
> 
> Since obtaining such a letter from HR at this bank is too cumbersome and lengthy, I have spoken to supervisors/seniors at relevant departments for reference letters. Since there are at least two different referrals, I may have to have two letters issued from this same institution as one supervisor may not sign off for work at other department.
> 
> ...


What I suggested was based on my understanding that your jobs were with the same supervisor. It is not advisable to have a statement jointly signed by different supervisors. The best option in this case is to get a letter from the HR. If you worked in different departments, yes you can get separate letters from respective supervisors. 

No you cannot simply rephrase the tasks. You must mention your tasks as honestly as possible; and making sure they are aligned closely to the your nominated occupation.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate your valuable advice, Parth. Thanks
> ...


Thanks again. This makes sense.


----------

